# Any lucky 9800 pro OCers?



## cuhnst (Oct 25, 2004)

Every post I've read has the ATItool shrinking the speed of the 9800 pro. Is there anyone out there who hasn't had a problem with it on the 9800 pro (aiw)?


----------



## smallpc (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello,
Sorry for my bad english (I am french).  
In my side, with my radeon 9800pro, I haven't got problems with atitool 0.0.22(see my following oc).
The temperature is 45°C under DOOM3 or FARCRY (with all options).
I am very happy since I bought the graphic card.
And you, have you got some probleme with atitool ?
 

Best regards

My config :
-ANTEC PLUSVIEW 1000 AMG
-FORTRON 550W
-ASUS P4C800 E-Dlx
-1Go DDR dual channel (400mhz)
-P4C 3.4Ghz HT FSB 800 @ 3.72Ghz
-HIS EXCALIBUR RADEON 9800pro (256/256)  @420.19Mhz/357.75Mhz
-2x HITACHI SATA 160Go
-SEAGATE 120Go and 60Go
-AEROGATE 2
-STUDIO 9 DVplus
-PTCVpro.


----------



## angelus (Oct 25, 2004)

i had a 9800 pro before this .. and i used atitool fom the beginning it was suported ... i clocked it  440/370c .. with vga silencer ... without it  i had 420/365


----------



## fr33ze (Oct 26, 2004)

cuhnst  what sort of problems are you reading about/having

I used atitool with great results on a 9800 pro aiw and got clocks upto 500/400, and that was not an XT core.


----------



## cuhnst (Oct 26, 2004)

I've got these horrible chancres at the base and slight discomfort when I urine,....oh you mean the card! Thats right, were talking cards here! LOL! Sheesh. Sorry. Yeah the card. Mmmm....It looks like I might be taking the card back, I need something from the doctors office all of a sudden, and I cant afford both, sooooo.......anyone need a 9800 Pro?


----------



## bobo (Oct 26, 2004)

fr33ze i wanna know where u got ur card...500 CORE???  i used to get 416/378mhz TOPS.... but now i can barely get over 110 for my core   
does anyone know why my card is acting like some cuban beach hustler built it?


----------



## Gambit (Oct 27, 2004)

500 What are you using NO2!!!!!!!! and how long does it run stable being that it is an R350!!!!


----------



## IanHawke (Oct 27, 2004)

*Eheheheh*

I got 503/396, but I had the card double liquid cooled and it had her own PSU...   

Now, I have a slight problem instead... When I launch atitool it tells me that Temporal AA is enabled, what is that? Where and how do I disable it (it says I should disable it during oc tests...)?

Any hints? Thanx!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 27, 2004)

i think there is something fishy with omega drivers .. temporalaamultiplier is 1 when it's supposed to be off .. afaik 0 = off, 1 = on at least that what someone at ati told me and whichis the behaviour of the ccc and cpanel


----------



## IanHawke (Oct 27, 2004)

*uhm....*

that's just what I thought... Allthough I tried to put AI always disabled, and it keeps telling me that... I think I'll ask to the Omega Drivers guy... Maybe he knows...

thanx 4 the help though!

;-)


----------



## fr33ze (Oct 28, 2004)

liquid cooled and some hefty voltmods. It took three cards to get one that would clock that high and i would never run it at those speeds for more than ten min and a couple of benchmarks. and it wasn't exactly what you would call 100% artifact free.

it would happily run 480/380 though for games and stuff.


----------



## manicdan (Nov 1, 2004)

ive gotten my 9088pro by ati to hit 498/384

heres a 3DMark05 score to show you

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=118839


----------



## Kilroy (Nov 23, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i think there is something fishy with omega drivers .. temporalaamultiplier is 1 when it's supposed to be off .. afaik 0 = off, 1 = on at least that what someone at ati told me and whichis the behaviour of the ccc and cpanel


If it helps any, I was having that problem too.  I figured out what it was though, I had enabled temporal AA and was using custom settings, then when I went back to using a recommended setting temporal AA stayed on, even though it didn't show that anywhere.  I had to go back into custom settings, disable it, and then try recommended settings again.  This was with the Catalysts though.

To stay on topic, I've got my card up to 425/378 with a VGA Silencer and aluminum memory sinks.


----------

